

Juno: A Lightweight and Simple Web Framework - jamongkad
http://brianreily.com/project/juno/

======
thomasfl
This looks a bit like Sinatra <http://www.sinatrarb.com> and Camping
<http://camping.rubyforge.org/files/README.html> for Ruby.

~~~
richcollins
They should cite Sinatra as an influence as it is quite obviously derived from
it.

------
jrockway
I am not sure why people are spending their time developing web frameworks
that only let you do less than existing web frameworks.

I ranted about this in detail here:

[http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Ernst,%20Angerwhale,%20the%20F...](http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Ernst,%20Angerwhale,%20the%20Future%20of%20Perl%20Web%20Frameworks,%20and%20Deleted%20Email.pod)

(My thoughts about web frameworks start near the middle.)

~~~
devicenull
Last time I looked at web frameworks in python, they all wanted to create 60+
files, and wanted me to edit things everywhere to actually get started. This
kinda turned me off using python to actually do anything relating to websites.

Compared to getting started in, say PHP, the learning curve in python is
absurdly high

~~~
jamongkad
That's exactly how I felt when I first gave Django a test drive.

------
SingAlong
I was just checking the Sinatra docs and the Juno examples on the homepage.

Suppose I want to do mydomain.com/username, Sinatra supports doing:

get '/:name' do #matches /username end

but in Juno the route is set earlier itself, and hence seems like can't be
done without a controller name (as it's called in cakephp)

@route('/hello/:name/') def hello(web, name): return 'Hello, %s' % name

Or if I'm wrong... can I do this? @route('/:name/') def index(web, name):
return 'Hello, %s' % name

Also, i've been used to PHP and would like to use Django or Juno or Sinatra or
Rails or anyother language's framework. But the thing that puts me off is how
do I start the webserver when using Sinatra or Django?

P.S: I love the routing system in Sinatra and Juno. Too friendly and no
tinkering with regex directly

